# Married and needing advice about doggy style position



## gimpstl (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey was wondering if I can get some honest advice about the doggy style position. married guy here..mid 30s....needing advice/help with doggy style with my wife. we are having all kinds of trouble in that position and Im trying to figure out what it may be.....anyone willing to help out?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

gimpstl said:


> Hey was wondering if I can get some honest advice about the doggy style position. married guy here..mid 30s....needing advice/help with doggy style with my wife. we are having all kinds of trouble in that position and Im trying to figure out what it may be.....anyone willing to help out?


Generally speaking psychology books will tell you that doggy style is the go to position for a couple when one person needs/wants to avoid direct eye contact during intercourse. The reason for this is usually tied to some form of performance anxiety where one person does not want to be seen by the other in order to experience pleasure. 

I would talk to your wife about that, and see if that is what it going on. One of the two of you could be sabotaging this position to prevent the other from hiding their face. 

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

What exactly is the problem?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Depends on what kind of trouble your talking about.


----------



## gimpstl (Jul 4, 2012)

Girl_power said:


> What exactly is the problem?



well I'm not sure if its my **** size or her size or that I just don't know what I'm doing. I'm having trouble getting the right angle and getting into a good rhythm. I'm not really sure how to explain it.


----------



## gimpstl (Jul 4, 2012)

Mr.Married said:


> Depends on what kind of trouble your talking about.


well I'm not sure if its my **** size or her size or that I just don't know what I'm doing. I'm having trouble getting the right angle and getting into a good rhythm. I'm not really sure how to explain it.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

gimpstl said:


> I just don't know what I'm doing.


If you honestly don't know what you are doing, have you tried allowing your wife to be more in control?

For a very candid description of what this is like, you may want to watch "Amy Schumor: Growing" on Netflix. Apparently her husband does NOTHING when he is back there, he just gets back there all proud of himself while she even has to back up and facilitate the initial penetration.


----------



## Jus260 (Mar 24, 2016)

My wife told me years ago that she has a tipped uterus. That was before we had kids. She always seemed to be shaped weird anyway. I don't know if it is related to that or not. It's difficult to explain but her vaginal opening is actually higher or farther forward than what I assume is normal. Her butt isn't small but it isn't that big either. When she bends over, you have to put effort into finding the entrance to the vagina. When other women bend over, the vagina moves closer to the thighs, making it visible and easier to access. That isn't exclusive to women with flat butts. With my wife, it moves farther away. 

From behind she used to complain about it being uncomfortable. For that reason, we rarely used that position. It wasn't that comfortable to me either most of the time. The best way I can describe it is it felt like the bottom of my **** was scraping against a sharp bone or cartilage at the opening. I'm heavier than her. I would sink into the bed, causing the weird angle. I tried using a step stool which actually created a better angle for me at least, but she said the fact that I was standing in a step stool, was a turn off. Scap that idea.

She has been wanting to do more standing positions in the bathroom as opposed to doing it in the bed. It's still difficult to find from behind but it isn't as uncomfortable. I'm not sure what changed. I have to bend over to find it first. I would hate to think what would happen if it accidentally went into her ass. 

It's like she is shaped to have the most comfort if she lays flat on her back. 99% of the time, that's what we do. It is what it is.

Op, I don't know if your issue is more about pain when using that position and if so, for whom?


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

badsanta said:


> Generally speaking psychology books will tell you that doggy style is the go to position for a couple when one person needs/wants to avoid direct eye contact during intercourse. The reason for this is usually tied to some form of performance anxiety where one person does not want to be seen by the other in order to experience pleasure.
> 
> I would talk to your wife about that, and see if that is what it going on. One of the two of you could be sabotaging this position to prevent the other from hiding their face.
> 
> ...


Then just do it in the dark. Who thinks about psychology while on the job? Really?


----------



## Talk2Me (Mar 22, 2019)

I guess I don't understand what the question is. We do doggy nearly every single night and it's always fun. If it's you having an issue getting it in then you're just coming from the wrong angle. If it's a performance thing or your tempo or something you should let us know. Maybe try pulling her hair?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

badsanta said:


> Generally speaking psychology books will tell you that doggy style is the go to position for a couple when one person needs/wants to avoid direct eye contact during intercourse. The reason for this is usually tied to some form of performance anxiety where one person does not want to be seen by the other in order to experience pleasure.
> 
> I would talk to your wife about that, and see if that is what it going on. One of the two of you could be sabotaging this position to prevent the other from hiding their face.
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha ha!

This is one reason I value this forum. I learn something regularly !!

I wouldn't have thought of @badsanta 's response in a million years.

It seems like one good possibility. There could be doggy-sabotage going on.

Because really, how could canine coupling be unsuccessful??

Harder to screw up than making it work. It's almost self correcting if one thinks about it.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I wouldn't have thought of @badsanta 's response in a million years.
> 
> It seems like one good possibility. *There could be doggy-sabotage going on.*




Reminds me of a girlfriend of mine during my college days! She thought doggy position was derogatory towards women. We were spooning one day and she got into it, but once she realized our position resembled doggy position (just laying down) she got upset. I had to rewind her favorite lesbian porno VHS she was watching and start over in missionary!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Only derogatory if one encourages her to bark 😜😜 and even then not really. 

Or howl. 

All in good fun! Shoot, now I'm thinking of how many ways.....


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Shoot, now I'm thinking of how many ways.....


I remember one thread on TAM a long time ago where this wife had a fantasy for her husband to become like Cesar Millan in the bedroom. She even watched the Dog Whisperer on TV as a way to drop hints to her husband but she could never get up the courage to ask him to treat her like that.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

gimpstl said:


> well I'm not sure if its my **** size or her size or that I just don't know what I'm doing. I'm having trouble getting the right angle and getting into a good rhythm. I'm not really sure how to explain it.


Have you tried the doggy style variations? Assuming your equipment is average and your wife's ass is relatively normal size, you may be suffering from an issue where your femur bones are "mismatched". You may have to either get something for you to lean on if your wife's femurs are longer - or for your wife is she has shorter femurs than yours to the point it's awkward. Are you trying to do doggy on a bed? If you have memory foam (or pillow top) and you weigh more than your wife, you may sink into the foam further than her. Assuming you're doing traditional doggy style, you may have to look into a variation that may help. Maybe have her bend over a bed or she can go into the "face down ass up" position - which is extremely hot IMHO.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

badsanta said:


> I remember one thread on TAM a long time ago where this wife had a fantasy for her husband to become like Cesar Millan in the bedroom. She even watched the Dog Whisperer on TV as a way to drop hints to her husband but she could never get up the courage to ask him to treat her like that.


Woof woof!

😎 I think OP has abandoned his thread, realizing it's not truly any physical /geometry mismatch but something entirely different. 

One response was "maybe it's doggy sabotage" and maybe it was that!! 😂😂😂

If there's really problem certainly wish the best for OP and SO.

Everytime I see this title I just start thinking about it, it's like a hidden bear trap!!

Because I'm an a$$ and legs man, and all variations of doggy is my most favorite position of all time!

One escapade, after some wine and smoke, date and I walked up to my loft bedroom, and I can still see her walking ahead if me up the stairs, perfect compact but lusciously full, in tight jeans. 

See, just reading starts me thinking.

Oh well!!


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

Jus260 said:


> It wasn't that comfortable to me either most of the time. The best way I can describe it is it felt like the bottom of my **** was scraping against a sharp bone or cartilage at the opening.


I have that same issue. We hardly ever do that position for that reason, and the angles always seem wrong. I need to try it again soon...


----------



## Purple Cat (Dec 6, 2012)

I suggest trying a Liberator Wedge pillow. The angle and size supports her and makes the position much easier. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jus260 (Mar 24, 2016)

CraigBesuden said:


> I have that same issue. We hardly ever do that position for that reason, and the angles always seem wrong. I need to try it again soon...


We've been doing it from behind a lot more lately. I haven't noticed that same sensation. It's mostly in the standing position. I don't know if that is the reason or not. Something is definitely different. A lot of times she wants to start in that position. I can't remember the last time we tried it on a bed.


----------



## Jus260 (Mar 24, 2016)

Purple Cat said:


> I suggest trying a Liberator Wedge pillow. The angle and size supports her and makes the position much easier.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I remember looking into those years ago. Everything that company makes is so expensive. I don't think it ever came down in price 15 years later.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Jus260 said:


> I remember looking into those years ago. Everything that company makes is so expensive. I don't think it ever came down in price 15 years later.


It's actually pretty good.


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

Years ago I had a friend who said his wife didn't much like the doggie position, but it gave the kids a good laugh!


----------

